# Oregon Tortoise Rescue



## Sulcata_Sandy

It's official! I did it!

Thank you everyone who pushed and prodded and encouraged me to move forward with my insane idea to start a rescue. I've already recruited some local tortoise friends here.

Looking for volunteers in any capacity you would like to help, from fostering, to transport, etc.

Please visit our Webpage (which desperately needs more content and photos).
But I needed something up for starters. All tips and comments welcome, plus any photos you'd like added. 

http://www.oregontortoiserescue.org/




Sandy
.......................................
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## sissyofone

Yeahhh. Thats AWESOME news. CONGRATULATIONS.

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using TortForum mobile app


----------



## luvpetz27

I just checked it out!! I love it!! You did a wonderful job!! 
This is amazing!!   You have a huge heart!!


----------



## AnnV

Do you have to be certified rehabber in your state, to take in wildlife. IF you want to help wild ones. I am sure as it becomes known, you will be presented with some. 

I wanted to get certified for birds and reptiles/amphibians. In CT it involves hours of recorded volunteer work in licensed facilities and passing tests and inspections from the state. And that is the 1st phase. Moving up to mammals and raptors involves much more. 
But since the decision to move to FL in (hopefully) the next year, I passed on it. 

Ann from CT


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Sandy:

Contact the local office of your Fish and Wildlife department and let them know you are willing to take in turtles and tortoises. You can get a M.O.U. (Memorandum of Understanding) from the head guy allowing you to handle indigenous turtles...probably all there is up there is the Actinemys marmorata. And while you're talking to him, find out what he wants you to do with the pond turtles that come to you. I don't think anyone is allowed to have them, so you need to know where they want you to release them.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

The hospital I work for used to be certified wildlife rehab, but the government made it more and more of an expensive nightmare for the owner and she was depleting savings to keep it going, so was forced to give it up. The local animal control officers...whom we do shelter dogs for them...already have me as their Basenji go-to. 
Wild turtles are very very rare here, but having a plan in place for them is a good idea.

So my boss is a very experienced wild life DVM, and turns out is VERY knowledgeable about tortoises...met with her yesterday and just in casual conversation you guys would all be impressed!!
Our newer Associate Veterinarian is a "reptile guy", and is super knowledgeable and the rest of the DVM staff is eager to learn and super supportive, other than teasing me. LOL

I'm a licensed veterinary technician with a 20+ year background in family practice, two 24 hour emergency hospitals, teaching, and have seen my share of rodents and reptiles over the years and always had a special place in my heart for tortoises and turtles.

Love the ideas and comments, my dear friends....keep 'me coming!!!
I consider you all a part of OTR. Just reading my posts is being a part of this.

{{{{hug}}}}


Sandy
.......................................
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## redfoot_mama94

Congratulations that is so awesome, Id love to do the same if resources were different :b

1.1 human baby's (grayson & mackenzie)
1.1 bunnies
0.1 eastern painted (wendy)
0.1 treeing walker coonhound (daisy)
0.1.5 mainecoon mix (vera & her kittens)


----------



## wellington

Congrats. Glad you decided to do it. Keep us updated on your rescues and how it's all coming together.


----------



## pam

Congrats


----------



## Irish

Congratulations!


----------



## Irish

Congratulations!


----------



## NickWag

What a fantastic idea! I pray for the best for you and the torts!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata

Congrats!! Rescuing tortoises is very rewarding. I've saved quite a few torts in horrible shape. It's amazing to see them progress from where they were. Good luck!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I fixed some of the problems on the website, I know I have some errors in the txt, but I've got alot on my plate so those at low priority. Now I'm working on developing a relationship with the reptile friendly pet stores, and next week contacting emergency veterinary hospitals as their contact if someone brings in injured stray torts.
I'm also scavenging enclosures and supplies. I'd like to have plenty of UV and basking lamps to handle whatever comes along.

I'm also studying more and more about their physiology and veterinary care, plus organizing a drug formulary and treatments. 




Sandy
.......................................
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

SenjiSandy, you insanely wonderful newly minted rescuer! About the vets ... synchronicity is affirmation ... there are no accidents in life. It is an affirmation that you are on the right track in this journey. Very groovy! : )


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

SenjiSandy, you insanely wonderful newly minted rescuer! About the vets ... synchronicity is affirmation ... there are no accidents in life. It is an affirmation that you are on the right track in this journey. Very groovy! : )


----------



## biochemnerd808

That's awesome, Sandy!  Good job. 

Did you get my private message? I also just realized I didn't include my phone#, so I'll send you that in a sec.


----------



## lynnedit

What a professional looking web site you have set up! You have, and are, working very hard.
So nice to see!


----------

